# General > Reunions >  High School Reunion 2004 - Information Only

## mandyscudder

Hi there



As I mentioned in the SCHOOL REUNION 2004 thread, this one is being set up for information only re the 1977 High School Reunion.  I am currently obtaining the pupil list for our year and will post it here when it's received.  As our reunion is still some time away there isn't exactly a rush for a date and place yet but if anyone has any suggestions then please leave details here.



So far, apart from the Reunion 'Soiree' itself, we've had suggestions for the following:-



1.   A rematch of both the netball and football!!!  That in itself should be worth a get together?!!!  So PLEASE leave your name HERE (position too!!) so it can be added to the teams!  C'mon now, don't be shy - I'll start it off - MANDY MILLER (GOAL ATTACK), being for NETBALL of course!!!!



2.   A 'QUIZ NIGHT' for those who are interested?



One of the main things to find out is whether or not people want to come on their own or with their partner?  For our Pulteneytown Academy Reunion back in March of this year, about 99% stated that they would prefer to come without partners.  This was mainly due to the fact that we hadn't seen each other for over 20 years and to have only one night to catch up with everyone, it was thought that 'partners' would be bored as we 'reunioners' went clean mad reminscing!!!



It might well be different though this time around so can we have some thoughts on this when you've got a minute.  It's maybe best, considering the amount of people involved this time to just leave it open to the individual.  It just means though that we would have to obtain numbers well in advance as there are not too many places around which could cater for a few hundred guests.



ROLL ON 2004!!!



Love Mandy

xxxxxxxxxx







<font size=-1>[ This Message was edited by: mandyscudder on 16-Oct-2001 6:01am ]</font>

----------


## mandyscudder

By the way, you will obviously be wondering just how we are going to manage to fit in all the aforementioned.  Well the Reunion do itself will most probably take place on a Saturday as that seems to be the most popular night, ie a lot of people will be travelling up from down south and not finishing work until the Friday so it gives them time to get up to Wick.



The 'sporting' matches could take place on the Sunday afternoon, followed by the GENERAL QUIZ at night.  Just a thought but please forward any suggestions.



Love Mandy

xxxxxxxxxx

----------


## mandyscudder

OOPS!!!  That title should actually read 



HIGH SCHOOL REUNION 2004 - INFORMATION ONLY



I will ask Colin to change it for me.

<font size=-1>[ This Message was edited by: mandyscudder on 16-Oct-2001 6:28am ]</font>

----------


## Anonymous

Mandy



When I was in Wick I saw John MacKenzie (who was in my primary class). John and Thomas MacKay have been in touch with the North School to get the list of folk from our P7 year who went up to the HS so it looks like things are 'starting to happen'. 



I have given John your e-mail address plus my own, Colins, Jacquelines and Milky Boy Mannies BUT have sort of put you as the Main Co-ordinator for the Academy etc



I am sure you will hear from John and / or Thomas in the very near future.



love Madam Butterfly xx

----------


## Anonymous

Mandy, count me in! I'll help where I can!

----------


## Anonymous

Hi Mandy, I am well up for a quiz night but count me out of the netball as I don't reckon I will be able to stand upright comfortably the next day, never mind play a game of netball!

If the reunion is anything like our last one I think that there will be quite few who will no doubt be joining me in a liquid lunch, head in hands, suffering terribly!

I would be more of a hinder than a help but I promise to come and cheer anyone that does brave the netball pitch   ::

----------


## Anonymous

Jacqueline:

I agree I don't think their will be many people up for Netball or Footie the next day.

Due to a low level of energy!!!

But their would be plenty as you say up for a Hair of the dog.

(I meant another excuse for a booze up)

Who's Mandy kidding thinking she would be fit for it.  :: 

Only joking Mandy before ye hit me with more of your insults.  ::

----------


## Anonymous

Mandy I have one further suggestion and that is for goodness sake lets have it in the summer this time!

March is not a good time of the year with regards to the weather!

Also a lot of people have children and it would probably be wiser to have it sometime in the summer holidays so people with children , who live some distance away, are able to spend more than just a weekend up there

----------


## Anonymous

Goodness Jacqueline you are planning some amount of drinking days out for us.  ::

----------


## mandyscudder

Come on guys!!!!  You're acting and sounding like you're going to be 80 not 40 come our reunion!!!!!  Where's your get up and go?!!!



JACQUELINE - just one word for you and that's 'C E N T R E'!!!!!!!!  You're going to be there whether you like it or not!!  I mean who else is going to understand the code we used to have between us when passing the ball?!!!!!  I ask you?!!!!!



We can have the matches in the morning (no need to go to sleep after the reunion, we can just go straight to the court!).  That way, we can build up an appetite for lunch, solid or LIQUID!!!!!



ALAN!!!  Two words for you OLD BOY and they are 'COWARDY CUSTARD'!!!!  Your stomach must be churning at just the thought of coming up against the 'ACE ACADEMIERS'?!!!!  Bowing out is just the style of the Northers though so it's nothing new I guess.



TIMING OF REUNION!!  Yes, I totally agree with you that it should be held in the summer time.  The primary school one would have been too but it was that 'HEGGIE' woman who wanted it in March so honestly, I am not to blame for that one.  Hi Trinie!!!



So you lot pick the date then and I'll be there.



Love Mandy

xxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## Anonymous

Don't worry Mandy their is plenty UP & Go in me.

I think the lads would beat ye at Netball too.  ::  

But don't ask us to wear that beautiful white socks.  ::

----------


## Anonymous

Mandy you are not going to let me out of this are you?

I still think a quiz is the better idea as the whole of our high school year can take part in that. It is not just the North School that we beat at netball so it would be unfair if we had a rematch and other schools were not able to participate.Could you cope with a tournament!

If we have a quiz, we could all pay a fee to enter, with the winning team being able to nominate a charity of their choice to donate the proceedings to. what does anyone else think?

----------


## mandyscudder

Dearest Jacqueline!!!  



EXCUSES, EXCUSES!!!!!!  I thought you would have been jumping at the chance to show off those wonderfully 'toned' thighs yet again?!!



It was actually 'our Trinie' that came up with the idea of the netball and football matches and I thought it could be fun!!!  Obviously it's just too much 'stress' for 'SOME' so maybe we will have to leave it out!!

We'll see nearer the time as to how many people have left their names and positions!!



The quiz night is obviously the go though and the idea of presenting the winning monies to charity is a good idea.  I think Anne mentioned it at the very beginning so good thinking 'girlies'!!!



Love Mandy

xxxxxxxxxx  

 ::   ::

----------


## Anonymous

Well done Jacqueline for coming up with the Quiz Idea.

Oops I see it was a North Schooler that raised the Idea first, well done Butterfly. ::  

Monies going to a deserved charity is a good Idea.

----------


## Anonymous

Hey there y'all



The quiz seems to being catching everyone's imagination and I LOVE the idea of making a bit of money for a local charity. 



I know we are having a right old laugh with the North/Academy rivalry BUT, the quiz keeps all primary schools involved which, at the end of the day, is what this reunion is all about EVERYBODY from our year being able to take part.



Madam Butterfly xx

----------


## mandyscudder

The 'QUIZ' obviously being a dead cert, then we'd better get moving with the 'preparation' of questions!!!  I mean, we've only got over 2 years to do it!!!



Has anyone got any ideas as to how we should make up the list of questions?  Take a few from the old TRIVIAL PURSUIT game would be a start I guess.



It's going to be difficult to determine as to 'WHO' will be participating in the teams and if it is a case of 'A LOT OF PEOPLE' showing interest, then I guess it will have to be drawn out of a hat.  AGREED or NOT AGREED?!!!  "That is the question!!"  lol



Speak to me soon.



Love Mandy

xxxxxxxxxx  



 ::

----------


## Anonymous

Well I dont know about anyone else but the thought of running around in a pair of navy knickers and a skirt that could pass as a belt,just does not appeal to me or my dimpled thighs!   ::  

the chat room on here hosts a quiz night every thursday so maybe we can get some information about how to pose questions from those involved with the running of that.

We will have to get someone that is totally unconnected with us or our year so no one gets an unfair advantage! ie: knowing the person who is compiling the questions!

Has anyone else got any ideas?

----------


## mandyscudder

I've got an idea!!!!!  You could purchase a pair of those 'SUPPORT TIGHTS' to hide the dimpled thighs??????



Your 'YOU CAN DEPEND ON FRIEND'!!



Love Mandy

xxxxxxxxxx  ::

----------


## Anonymous

Mandy:

You could always get Questions & Answers from "Who wants to be a Millionaire" Tv show or the CD game itself.

----------


## Anonymous

Mrs Scudder, you do realise that this is the information only site not the slagging off site!  ::

----------


## mandyscudder

I do indeed but, you know me, the temptation is just too great at times!!!!  



Love Mandy

xxxxxxxxxx



P.S.  Alan, great idea re the QUESTION CD (you're in charge of that area now -RIGHT?!!!!!!)  Well you did say you would help!!!!!!!!

----------


## Anonymous

No probs Mandy.

It just so happens that I have a "Who wants to be a Millionaire" CD.

But does that mean I can't enter the quiz?

After all I have 3yrs to learn the answers.  ::

----------


## mandyscudder

I trust that you will NEVER look at that CD between now and the reunion Alan!!!!!  Somehow though, coming from the North School stock, the word 'CHEATING' springs to mind automatically so you can either forfeit your chance of entry on to the North School Team or we will have to acquire some questions nearer the time!



Love Mandy

xxxxxxxxxx

----------


## Anonymous

Mandy:

What ever you decide will be fine by me.

Just let me know nearer the time.  ::

----------


## mandyscudder

Now you've got me worried Alan!!!  I mean you're just being too nice, it's hard not to believe that there aren't any ulterior motives behind it?!!!!!!  Yet, who knows, this may well be the beginning of a REAL FRIENDSHIP!!!!!!  LOL



Love Mandy

xxxxxxxxxx

----------


## Anonymous

I am alway's nice to people who are nice to me.  ::

----------


## Anonymous

Alan, have you gone SOFT IN THE HEAD.



Mrs Scudderlugs says - QUOTE: "you coming from the North School stock the word CHEATING springs to mind automatically" (which of course I find HYSTERICAL since those YBAR's NEVER play straight and cheat at every given opportunity)



and Alan you retort back to Mrs Scudderlugs QUOTE: "I'm always nice to people who are nice to me" HELLO!!!!!!!!



Alan I just didn't EVER think for one minute that a Superior North Schooler would be 'REELED IN' like what Mrs Scudderlugs and Jacqueline have done to you. Be on your guard my dear boy because they are reeling you into a Vipers Nest and before we know it you will be wanting to play on the Yellow Bellied Academy Rats team at the quiz night!



Give yourself a WAKE UP CALL Alan or I will have to take you to get your head examined!



a very concerned Madam Butterfly xx

----------


## Anonymous

Butterfly, there is not enough days in the year till examine Mr f,s heid properly. ye St Scruffians are all startin tae get wound up by the wit and superior influence of ud Academy Elite,



i rest my case

----------


## Anonymous

Richard, I hev telt ye afore aboot blawing hot air all aroond e reunion threed and chust till refresh yer memory ma dear boy ye Yellow Bellied Academy Rats DINNA HAVE wit and superior influence UNLIKE us Superior North Schoolers who just OOZE not only wit and superior influence but also charm, style, kindness, toleration (well, we do tolerate you YBAR's)manners, taste, brains (cheesus I could go on here all night) etc, etc. I am sure you get the picture CRYSTAL CLEAR.



love Madam Butterfly xx

----------


## Anonymous

och Blooterdfly ye really hiv lost yer grip on reality. Ah think at one braincell oh yers needs a rest cos its gein ye blurd vision.

All of the Academy academics have more poise, wit , charm,and sports medals than all oh ye lot.

As for at poor excuse oh a Kertie fit ye call a car a widdnae gie ye tuppence fur it. If somebody scratched it then they most likley thought it could do with a respray. Best tae trade it in noo Annie afore it falls till bits aroond ye.

----------


## Anonymous

och Blooterdfly ye really hiv lost yer grip on reality. Ah think at one braincell oh yers needs a rest cos its gein ye blurd vision.

All of the Academy academics have more poise, wit , charm,and sports medals than all oh ye lot.

As for at poor excuse oh a Kertie fit ye call a car a widdnae gie ye tuppence fur it. If somebody scratched it then they most likley thought it could do with a respray. Best tae trade it in noo Annie afore it falls till bits aroond ye.

----------


## mandyscudder

GUYS GUYS GUYS!!  Don't mean to sound bossy here but "GO AWAY"!!!!  This site is supposed to be for REUNION INFORMATION ONLY and although there have been little digs througout, the postings have all had something to with what we're planning for the night.



SO!!!!!  RICHIE AND FLUTTERBY, get on to the GOSSIP THREAD and thrash it out PLEASE!!!!!



Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!



Your bossy friend but nice with it!!



Mandy

xxxxx    ::   ::

----------


## Anonymous

Mandy, just a little thought about timing ... if the reunion was in the summer of 2005 most people would be 40 (some might even be hitting 41 !!). Gala weeks a popular week as many travel home for their summer hols ... I am away most of the time but usually try to make that week ..... Any thoughts ???

----------


## Anonymous

Mrs Scudderlugs - all I can say to you is:



PRACTICE WHAT YOU PREACH! point taken



Madam Butterfly x

----------


## Anonymous

Sooth, some of us will still be 39!!!!

 :: 



But you do have a point about Gala week!

I agree, you have my vote!

----------


## Anonymous

Aw Jings!!!! I've done it again!!!!!  ::  

I just noticed you said 2005!!!!!

Is 2004 not far enough away Sooth?

----------


## Anonymous

Well, for what my opinion is worth I think we should stick to 2004 for the reunion. There is a big buzz about it and although not too many folk from our year have joined in the 'crack' on the reunion site yet they all now know about the '2004 reunion' so why not leave it at that.



Madam Butterfly

----------


## Anonymous

Well, for what my opinion is worth I think we should stick to 2004 for the reunion. There is a big buzz about it and although not too many folk from our year have joined in the 'crack' on the reunion site yet they all now know about the '2004 reunion' so why not leave it at that.



Madam Butterfly

----------


## Anonymous

woops don't know what happened there but my last message posted twice! gremlins on the system methinks!



Madam Butterfly x

----------


## Anonymous

I dont reckon Gala week is a good time to have the reunion as there is so much happening in the town on that particular week.Depending on the numbers involved for this reunion(which could be quite a lot), a venue during gala week might be a problem as functions are usually held in quite a few of them.  ::

----------


## Anonymous

Jacqueline:

I never thought I would see the day I agreed with an Academy Schooler, but you are right.

Their is always so much happenning during that time, and the numbers that go about would make it difficult to have a really good night ourselves.

What about during the trades fortnight weekends?

----------


## Anonymous

Butterfly:

What makes you think that I am playing the game we them?  :Wink: 

I may just be playing mind games we their empty heeds.  :Wink: 

Richie thinks It would take ages getting inside my skull but at least they will eventually find something.  ::  

Anyway B this is an information site only, and you have mangaged to drag me in to a slagging column.  ::  

We must be seen being more adult than them Butterfly!!   ::  

So we must keep this site only for info!!

----------


## mandyscudder

'EXACTLY'!!!!!   INFO ONLY!!!!!!!



Well it looks as though everyone is throwing in their tuppence worth which is good!!!  Obviously it would be great to please everyone but 'OBVIOUSLY' that is not going to happen due to differences of opinion so we'll just have to see how things are going nearer the time, eg by then I'm sure we will have had many more ideas/suggestions to work things out from.



ONE THING IS FOR SURE THOUGH - IT WILL TAKE PLACE!!!!!!!!  THAT'S FOR SURE!!!!!!!!



Love Mandy

xxxxxxxxxx

----------


## Anonymous

My My what's the world coming too when Mandy agrees with me.  ::

----------


## mandyscudder

A MUCH 'HAPPIER' PLACE ALAN, THAT'S WHAT!!!!!



 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mandyscudder

Hey there BUTTERFLY (oh look at that, I even used your correct name for ONCE!!) - I must be going soft in my YOUNG age!!



Just to let you know that I take 'MY THOUGHTS' back for thinking that you were a bit of a dummy POSTING ONE OF YOUR MESSAGES TWICE on one of these sites because that's exactly what just happened to me!!  Now we all know that I am anything but a DUMMY right?!!!!  RIGHT?!!!!  The site must, at times, just have enough of us and play up as I honestly just submitted my last message the once!!!!!!



Love Mandy

xxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## Anonymous

Mandy did you REALLY need to post an ESSAY for an explanation as to why you posted twice!!

----------


## Anonymous

::   ::   ::   ::  

It has only happened to you two! I wonder why!!!!

----------


## Anonymous

Jacqueline:

Maybe the system automatically sends two for Mandy because of the distance it comes.

Little wonder she has 107 postings.  ::

----------


## Anonymous

::  WATCH YOUR STEP BRONZEBOOTS! 

I am on Mandys side when it comes to putting you north school snorts in their place!  ::

----------


## Anonymous

Ooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.  ::  

Goldenboots I thank you. ::

----------


## mandyscudder

Good on you Jacqueline - never succumb to anyone belonging to that 'A W F U L'  school!!!  I find it hard to even mention    T H E I R name at times!!!!!  



Love Mandy

xxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## mandyscudder

BUTTERFLY!!!



I like to make myself totally clear about things, TOTALLY CLEAR, hence the essays!!!  You don't complain when they are full of GOSS I notice!!!!  Who's turn is it anyway?  I'm sure you're owing me!!!!



Email soon!!



Love Mandy

xxxxxxxxxx

----------


## Anonymous

Mandy I reckon Butterfly has no time to email you as she is spending so much time in the caithness AA site getting help for her little problem!  ::

----------


## mandyscudder

NEWS BULLETIN!!!!



The High School has contacted me and said that our YEAR LIST is on its way to me so I will get it on this site as soon as possible.  Really looking forward to seeing it as I've forgotten so many of the people that I went to school with.  Yes COLIN/GOLDENBOOT/BUTTERFLY/JACQUELINE, I can hear you now "not surprising considering my lack of attendance!!"  Come on now, the two years I did attend still gave me time to get to know most!!!



Love Mandy

xxxxxxxxxx

----------


## Anonymous

Jacqueline - MEOW - how come you are always there with me! CAUSE YOU SUFFER FROM THE SAME 'LITTLE PROBLEM' TOO!!!!!!



Mandy, FANTASTIC re the school listings for our year. I suppose that is when the hunt will start for people who have moved on and not really kept in touch.



Have you had contact from Thomas MacKay or John MacKenzie yet as I am sure they are going to co-ordinate things from the North School end.



Madam Butterfly xx

----------


## Anonymous

OUCH! that was rather harsh Butterfly  ::

----------


## Anonymous

Mandy:

I think It was more like 2 weeks.  ::  

But even 2 weeks would be enough for ye  ::

----------


## mandyscudder

Two weeks maybe in NAVIGATION CLASS Alan - you'd be right there!!!!!!  Having to study all that LONGITUDE AND LATTITUDE along side such North School dummies was just too much for me to handle - I needed some intelligent company which I found with my 'SKIPEES'!!!!  Boy talk, clothes talk, weekend barn dances were much more interesting topics than working out all that degree stuff on the maps!!!



Love Mandy

xxxxxxxxxx    ::

----------


## Anonymous

I THOUGH THIS WAS INFORMATION ONLY SITE?



far too much 'hot air' blawing around on this thread now!



Madam Butterfly

----------


## Anonymous

Scudder even then ye were destined til move til Oz, ye were Seaforth Avenues answer til Skippy!!

----------


## mandyscudder

GOOD ONE 'COL BOY' - I'll give you 2 out of 10 for that one!!!!  Got an instant 'chuckle'!!



Yes 'ANNIE GET YUR GUNS', you're right (for once in your life!) - this is supposed to be the INFORMATION ONLY SITE so let's adhere from now on!!!!  



Love Mandy

xxxxxxxxxx      ::   ::

----------


## Anonymous

Scudder ye willna chuckle muckle when ye see ma Nessie post 'at's for sure!!

----------


## Anonymous

Mandy:

How's the reunion list coming on?

Alan

----------


## mandyscudder

If I have to rest my case ONE MORE TIME WITH OUR MR BRUCE, I'll go crazy!!  Now what have we just been trying to GET ACROSS to everyone?  The fact that THIS SITE is only for REUNION INFORMATION ONLY but, as you can see by a couple of posts ago, this request hasn't 'SUNK IN' with this NUMBSKULL!!!!  Of course, we can't blame him solely as he has a HUGE VALID EXCUSE, ie he came from 'THAT' SCHOOLIE!!!!!



I think we can forgive him this once?!!!



Love Mandy

xxxxxxxxxx  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mandyscudder

PATIENCE ALIBABA!!!!!



As soon as I receive it (it DOES have to come 12000 miles you know!!), I will transfer the HAND WRITTEN transcript into TYPE and post it on the site.



Love Mandy

xxxxxxxxxx

----------


## Anonymous

Heh Scudd,

E power trip thing yur on, geez a rest, Weekers slag fowk far ever they are & 'is boords are no exception. 

Ye should nivver hev conformed & split e threed in e first place.

As for will go crazy!!! Ah think ye already are / were, fae memory.

----------


## Anonymous

Colin min for once ah hev till agree wi ye.Weekers will slag fowk anywhere, anyplace anytime,so there.

----------


## mandyscudder

RICHIE RICHIE!!!  Come on now!!  It's actually becoming quite sickening to see you sucking up BIG TIME to our MR BRUCE!!  I'm sitting here trying to enjoy my Cadbury's Caramel that one of you lot so kindly sent me but, I must admit, reading your last few postings has put me of the chockie somewhat!!



Stop living off every word that DIRTY NORTH RAT is saying and make up your own comments!!



By the way, I've added you to my list of 'THEY'RE IN FOR IT' after that download you sent me!!! I nearly had a heartattack watching all my files disappearing!!!  That one is definitely not for the faint hearted, that's for sure.  How many people have you conned with that one?



Love Mandy

xxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## mandyscudder

Now Colin, settle yourself down - you're getting too excited these days!



Re your comment about WEEKERS slagging anywhere, anytime - fair enough, I'm all for it but we DO need a site whereby people who are interested in reading ONLY about the forthcoming REUNION and not our slagging matches can DO SO!!



I think you'll find that your PARTNER IN CRIME, 'Madam Butterfly' agrees with this request so what I am trying to say on this POWER TRIP OF MINE, is "BACK OUT OF THE INFORMATION ONLY SITE"!!!!!  Unless you have something serious to contribute there!



I'm sure we're still the best of friends - RIGHT?!!!!!!!  Come on, I'm not that bad!!  At lease I remembered your birthday!!



 ::   ::   ::   ::  



ALL TOGETHER NOW!!!



Happy Birthday to YOU

Happy Brithday to YOU

Happy Birthday DEAR 'COL BOY'

Happy Birthday to YOU!!



HIP HIP HOORAY!

HIP HIP HOORAY!



KEEP SINGING NOW, "37 today, you're 37 today, just in case you didn't know, you're 37 today!!"



HAPPY BIRTHDAY 'OLD TIMER'

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mandyscudder

Hi everyone



Well I received the CLASS LIST OF 77 today (all handwritten can you believe).  I am going to try and scan it and see if Caithness.org can put it somewhere on our reunion site that eveyone can view.  If that doesn't come out clear enough, then I will have to type it all out.  



It's been fun reading through all those names (even have their dates of birth and addresses).  It's amazing who you remember after just reading their name - I'd forgotten quite a few existed.



Will hopefully have it all available to you soon.



Love Mandy

xxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## mandyscudder

Hey there 'MILKYBOY'!!!



Sorry to burst your bubble but you are NOT, I repeat NOT, the youngest in our year!!  Going by the list of names I've just received, there are many more after your birthday.



So, sorry, we can no longer call you BABY!



Love Mandy

xxxxxxxxxx    ::   ::

----------


## mandyscudder

'BUTTERFLY'!!!!!



You were loving the fact that you thought I was a GOOD BIT OLDER than you weren't you?!!  Well, low and behold, FLUTTERBY is an APRIL BABY (just!) so it turns out that I am so ancient, being a WHOLE TWO MONTHS OLDER!



Love Granny Mandy!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx      ::   ::

----------


## Anonymous

Mandy,

Owlder is owlder however many months or meenids wur talkin aboot, ah take id yur talkin Feb 64 when ye were born / hatched?

----------


## mandyscudder

COLLIE!!!!  Now YOU of all people shouldn't be getting involved in such a topic, ie age, as you're the ancient one amongst us, practically 'prehistoric' compared with us 65 babies!!!  So go rescue 'yur teeth oot the gles'!!



Love the 'YOUNGIN'!!

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX



 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mandyscudder

DASH!!!!!!  ::   ::   The scanning thing didn't work as the names have 'FADED' over the MANY years so I will have to transfer them all to type.  Won't have enough time to do it tonight but will hopefully have it done tomorrow.



NIGHT NIGHT!!



Love Mandy

xxxxxxxxxx

----------


## Anonymous

All ma teeth are ma own coz ah paid for every wan o thum!!!

----------


## Anonymous

Colin:

I am sure Mandy has a set of her own.  ::

----------


## Anonymous

C'mon Scudder, where's that list ???

----------


## mandyscudder

POP!!!!  Let me know who you are and I'll get right on to it!!!!  Can't tonight though as this is my night for the movies!



Love Mandy

xxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## mandyscudder

At last!!!!!  Finally gotten around to transferring all those handwritten names into type!!  Well I hope that you can remember a lot of the names because I certainly can't!!!!!  As I was typing in the names, I'm thinking to myself that I've never heard of a lot of these people!!  I guess I wasn't at school much!!  WHO ME?!!!!  As you will see, the names were recorded in no specific order, ie not alphabetically so you'll just have to keep reading to find your name.



The year's register also stated dates of births and addresses so if you're a bit unsure of some of the names, let me know and maybe their D.O.B. or address, whilst they were at school, may help you remember.  It would have taken too much time and SPACE to have typed all this additional information in.  SO, ENJOY YOUR TRIP DOWN MEMORY LANE - I SURE DID!!!!!!



Love Mandy

xxxxxxxxxx



"1977 PUPILS"



BLAIR		Robert			

BUCHAN		Richard			

CORMACK		Andrew

DICKSON		Richard

FARMER		Kevin

FLORENCE	Brian

GILMOUR		Graeme

GREEN		Philip

GUNN		Hamish

MACKAY		Douglas

MACKENZIE	John

MACADIE		James

BRUCE		Linda

DUNNET		Isobel

HARDIE		Kathrin

HOWDEN		Kay

KNOWLES		Karen

LARNACH		Denise

MUNRO		Gina

NORQUAY		Fiona

OMAN		Barbara

RAE		Corinne

ROSIE		Jean

ROSIE		Lynn

SANDISON	Angela

SIMPSON		Shona

SINCLAIR	Lorraine

ALLAN		Thomas

BREMNER		John

CAMPBELL	Daniel

CROWE		Donald

DOUGLAS		Gordon

INGLIS		John

MCDONALD	Philip

MACIVER		Kenneth

MALLON		Laweren

MANN		Roderick

NEWLANDS	John

ROBERTSON	Andrew

SUTHERLAND	Ewan

SUTHERLAND	Leslie

THAIN		Terence

WEIR		Marryat

ABEL		Jasmine

AMIN		Raqia

BURNS		Jane Anne

CALDER		Alana

CHRISTIE	Elaine

COGHILL		Elaine

FORBES		Valerie

GUNN		Rosealene

HAMILTON	Fiona

HARROLD		Robbianne

JOHN		Debra

MACKAY		Lesley

MURRAY		Linsey

SUTHERLAND	Julie

SUTHERLAND	Maureen

WINNARD		Elaine

YAU		Bonnie

BREMNER		Peter

BRUCE		Gordon

FARQUHAR	John	

FARQUHAR	Ralph

GUNN		John

HARPER		Kevin

MACDOUGALL	Peter

MACGREGOR	Kevin

MACKAY		Andrew

MACKAY		Hugh

MACKENZIE	John

MOWAT		Neil

MUNRO		William

NIBLOCK		Brian

SHEARER		George

SIMPSON		David

BANKS		Brenda

BARLETT		Pamela

BRUCE		Arlene

DUFFY		Elizabeth

DUNBAR		Donna

DUNBAR		Jacqueline

FRASER		Karyn

MACKAY		Dawn

MACKIAY		Grace

MILLER		Lorna

SHEARER		Diane

STEWART		Jacqueline

SUTHERLAND	Fiona

SUTHERLAND	Josephine

WEBSTER		Anne

CAMPBELL	Gordon

FALCONER	Ian

HENSTRIDGE	Peter

HORNE		Derek

KEITH		Calum

MACKAY		James

MACLEAN		Iain

MILLER		Andrew

MILLER		Douglas

MILLER		Derrick

SHEARER		Alex

SINCLAIR	Andrew

STEWART		Graham

STROMBERG	Paul

SUTHERLAND	Borden

WARING		Colin

BAIN		Tracy

BREMNER		Gillian

CALDER		Jennifer

ELDER		Fiona

GUNN		Audrey

HENDRY		Rhona

LAMONT		Esther

MACLEOD		Mairi

MOWAT		Lorraine

SUTHERLAND	Alison

SUTHERLAND	Audrey

TAYLOR		Alison

WATT		Muriel

WILLIAMS	Fiona

YOUNG		Wilma

BREMNER		Hamish

CAMPBELL	Kenneth

CAMPBELL	Robert

CORMACK		Brian

DAVIDSON	William

MACKAY		William

MACKAY		Sinclair

MACKAY		Thomas

MACLEOD		John

MILLER		John

MOHAMMED	Hanif

MUNRO		Derek

ROSS		Neil

SHEPHERD	Gordon

STEVEN		David

WEBSTER		Graham

COGHILL		Ronna

CUNNINGHAM	Heather

FRASER		Catherine

FRASER		Heather

MILLER		Amanda M

MILLER		Amanda E

MUNRO		Ann

NICOL		Catherine

OAG		Elizabeth

PATERSON	Pamela

REID		Fiona

SINCLAIR	Carole

STEVEN		Deirdre

SWANSON		Lesley

TURNER		Helen

WILSON		Jacqueline

CAMPBELL	Allan

MCKAY		Donald

MCPHEE		Alistair

MCPHEE		Gilbert

ROSS		Allan

SWANSON		Graham

TAYLOR		Andrew

McCREADY	Shona

ROSIE		Patricia

STEWART		Catherine

BEATTIE		William

CORMACK		Clayton

GUNN		Donald

HAWTHORN	Robert

MACDONALD	Ian

MACMASTER	John

MACDONALD	William

MCNAB		Alexander

PATERSON	Ian

POLSON		Alex

POTTINGER	William S.

SINCLAIR	Kevin

SUTHERLAND	James

SUTHERLAND	Michael

TAIT		Allan

THOMSON		Alexander

BREMNER		Alison

DONALDSON	Shona

FORBES		Lorraine

GRAY		Valerie

LYALL		Linda

MCADIE		Susan

MCARDLE		Donna

MCKENZIE	Sharon

MCPHEE		Danella

MILLER		Betsy Ann

MORE		Elizabeth

MORRISON	Lynn

MUNRO		Jane

SUTHERLAND	Alison

SUTHERLAND	Karen

AITKEN		Robin

BRUCE		Colin

CAMPBELL	William

FARQUHAR	Alan

JUHLE		Charles

LEITH		Douglas

MCKAY		Roderick

McKIDDIE	Robert

McLEOD		Kevin

MALCOLM		David

MANSON		Bruce

MILLER		David

MILLER		Donald

NICOLSON	Gavin

SHEARER		Colin

WATT		Alex

BEATTIE		Jacqueline

BEGG		Kathryn

CORMACK		Elaine

GREANEY		Alison

INNES		Andrea

LOCHHEAD	Nancy

MCKAY		Catriona

MANSON		Jane

MILLER		Donna

ROSS		Patricia

RUDHALL		Lisa

SINCLAIR	Avril

SWANSON		Katrina

WHITE		Sally

BREMNER		Thomas

BUDGE		James

CAMERON		Iain

GUNN		Kevin

JONES		Donald

MCNEILL		Paul

MCPHEE		George

RONALDSON	William

ROSS		Donald

SUTHERLAND	Graham

TAYLOR		Donald

HUGHES		Alistair

AHMED		Shamshad

ANDERSON	Catriona

CALDER		Lynn

MCKAY		Jacqueline

OMAND		Jean

SMITH		Roseanne

WRIGHT		Donna

MACLEOD		James

MACLEOD		Iain

KING		Gordon

ROBB		Fiona

ROBB		Elaine

MACLEOD		Ann

WINNARD		John

BAIN		Ewen

WISELY		Margaret

STEWART		Jane

ANDERSON	Stewart

ANDERSON	Eliz

MILLER		Hazel

MOORE		Kim

MOORE		Dean

MULLINS		Kevin

MULLINS		Amanda

KEEPER		Neill

KEEPER		Fiona

MACDONALD	Stephen

DURIE		Linda

MCCAIRNS	David

MCPHEE		Catherine

SEWELL		Wendy Anne

MACKAY		Angus

ANDERSON	Stuart

HOPE		Andrew

ANDERSON	Elizabeth

----------


## Anonymous

Hells teeth thurs fowk on here ah nivver kent ah knew!!

----------


## Anonymous

What alot of memories that flood back, nice to see a Keisser at the top for one thing. I can remember another person that was in my class Leikit(pronouced Yakit) Ali. Keep up the good work.

Cheers

----------


## mandyscudder

I agree with you for once COLIN!!  I can't believe that I didn't realise before that CERTAIN PEOPLE were actually in my year!!!!  Have been shocked by quite a few names.  Are there many that you don't remember or is just ME who's going senile in 'OUR' old age?!!!!



Love Mandy

xx

<font size=-1>[ This Message was edited by: mandyscudder on 12-Nov-2001 2:04pm ]</font>

----------


## mandyscudder

Hi BOBTHEBLAIR!!!



There will probably be quite a few people I reckon who won't be on the list as they may have started after our year commenced.  In this case, like you've just done, we will have to mention those who we remember so that they don't get left out.



Love Mandy

xx

----------


## Anonymous

Seriously! I've been trying to trace Hanif Mohammed for years! was really good pals with Hanif, any ideas etc would be very welcome. (this is not a wind up)

----------


## Partan

<font size=-1>[ This Message was edited by: Partan on 15-Nov-2001 7:49pm ]</font>

----------


## Anonymous

GOOD GIRL MANDY



WOW what a trip down memory lane FANTASTIC. This reunion just CAN'T COME ROUND QUICK ENOUGH (well, for me anyway).



I noticed while reading through the list that there are a few of our former yearmates no longer with us and I guess I feel pretty sad about that.



There were a couple of 'new starts' in my first year class (1E) so will post them in when I remember who they are.



love Madam Butterfly xx

----------


## Anonymous

Fantastic to see all those names again brought back long lost memories.I would like to know if anyone knows where Elaine Coghill is we went through Hillhead and High School together?

----------


## Anonymous

Wasn't there a bloke called Andy Aitken in our class (1G)?

----------


## Anonymous

Jacqueline you are right Andy was in your class but his name isn't on the list - very strange - he was in Colins primary class so he is a Superior being indeed and should be on the list.



love Madam Butterfly xx

----------


## Anonymous

superior being my backside!  ::

----------


## Anonymous

Here had on a meenid were ye in ma registration class Jacquline?? 'At choost shows how infrequently ye were at e school if memory man moi canna mind ye in e class.

Exam question: fa wiz oor registration teacher??

----------


## Anonymous

c'mon you twa, Colin & Jacqueline - remember this is Information Only and Mrs Scudderlugs will be doon on ye twa lek a ton o' bricks if ye start another slaggin match!



love Madam Butterfly xx

----------


## Anonymous

NO dinna get Scudd on e power trip again Madam B thurs far toooooo many rules bein thrown at us, life & slaggin waits for no one & all iss hevin til watch yur P's & Q's & only bein able til say certain things on certain threeds, piffle is a heap o Kack!! Boot that's ma opinion.

----------


## Anonymous

Mr. Bruce if my memory  serves me right it was Gladstone who was our registration teacher. That was probably the only time you saw me in a class!  ::

----------


## Anonymous

Alana:

Elaine Coghill is still in Wick.

----------


## Anonymous

Alan do you know her address? I would love to contact her.

----------


## Anonymous

Alan do you know her address? I would love to contact her again.

----------


## Anonymous

Jacquline,

Well ah nivver, here wiz me thinkin ye were a complete chancer re the 1G issue...ah am stunned fa else can ye mind fae wur class??

----------


## Anonymous

Colin how could I forget my year one class, like I said before it was strange being mixed in with all you lot from out of the zoo  ::

----------


## Anonymous

Jacqueline it hes always been a weel kent fact that ye hev 'idiotic tendencies' ye didna need any help fae the Superior North Schoolers till help ye along at route.



love Madam Butterfly xx

----------


## Anonymous

Jacqueline:

I have to agree with ye on your last posting.  ::  

IT DID TAKE YE THREE YEARS TO GET USED TO TRUANCY.  ::   ::   ::   ::  

By that time ye became e professional.  ::  

So it's little wonder Colin wis wondering if ye knew who wis in the class when ye were never there.  ::   ::   ::   ::  

"POWER TO THE NORTHERS"

----------


## Anonymous

Congratulations to Mandy on getting e list together.

Mandy I am sincere in my comments, honest.  :Wink:

----------


## Anonymous

I was a truant because I could no longer remain in the same class as the bunch of degenerates who migrated over to the best side of the town so that they could learn how to read and write  ::

----------


## Anonymous

Jacqueline for a minute I thought ye was going to mention Mandy's name.  ::

----------


## Anonymous

My friend Mandy was in another class trying to get a decent education (of which we were denied, being that there was so many dunces from the Wick side of the town) thus leaving us more intelligent people no choice but to go sit in the common room to wait for all you idiots to catch up  ::  

<font size=-1>[ This Message was edited by: JACQUELINE on 14-Nov-2001 9:37pm ]</font>

----------


## Anonymous

Jacqueline:

All of ye hed to muster in the common room cos that's what ye rats are COMMON.  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Anonymous

better being common than thick!  ::

----------


## Anonymous

Heh Jacquline get a grip, we hev run rings roond ye lot fae e start & continue til do so & id is clearly seen on these boords that half the lies ye tell arna true & the ither half ye canna believe.

----------


## Anonymous

run rings around us lot!!!!! I DON'T THINK SO. you lot are like dogs chasing their own tails only twice as stupid  ::

----------


## Anonymous

Looks lek we dinna need til run rings roond ye, by yur last couple o disasterous postings yur oota control, go & hev a pint o Ouzo sounds lek ye need id!!

<font size=-1>[ This Message was edited by: Colin Bruce on 15-Nov-2001 1:45pm ]</font>

----------


## mandyscudder

Jacqueline, you're old buddy here, although a WEEK younger!!!  I was thinking there for a minute that I may have to come to your rescue but, upon further reading, decided that you are DOING SO WELL ON YOUR OWN!!!!!!  You've got the 'NUMSKULLS' biting - now THAT, I like to see!!!!  We just sit back, being the cool, calm and collected CATS while those rotten little rascals of rats are running around in circles coming out with the same old GARBAGE!!!



HAIL THE 'ACADEMIERS' - WE'RE ONE OF A KIND AND THE BEST KIND AT THAT!!!!



Love Mandy

xxxxxxxxxx

 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## mandyscudder

OOPSIE!!!!!  Just realised that I am doing some slagging on our INFORMATION ONLY REUNION SITE!!!  Tut tut, I'll deal with myself later!!



NOW LISTEN UP!!! I've decided to get back on the band wagon here and tell yous off once again!!!  Especially that 'PUSSY' geezer who has a thing about not wanting a WOMAN to have authority!!!!!  Go and get yourself a dish of milk and choke on a fur ball will you!!!



Seriously!!  Really!!  Please try and leave this site for INFORMATION to do with the REUNION as, by the time we've finished with this site, ie when the reunion draws near, there will be too much 'stuff' to go through before we're able to read DATES, VENUES, COSTS ETC!!  Okay, I'll stop being so bossy here COL and say "PRETTY PLEASE"!!!  Okay?



Let's try and use our GOSSIP COLUMN to go at the slaggings!!



Thanking YOU ALL!!!



Love Mandy

xxxxxxxxxx

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Anonymous

Mandy:

No comments to make on my poosting for the 14/11/01 9.08pm.

I was being very sincere.  ::

----------


## Anonymous

Alan what do you want..... a chocolate medal?  ::  For god's sake get up from slithering your belly all over the floor

<font size=-1>[ This Message was edited by: JACQUELINE on 15-Nov-2001 9:38pm ]</font>

----------


## Anonymous

Jacqueline:

I thought Mandy made it quiet clear, this is for Reunion information only. ::  

Come on Mandy hev e word we yer mate. ::

----------


## Anonymous

so why are you still putting posts on here?  ::

----------


## Anonymous

Mandy:

When div ye hev tae look into booking e place for e get together?

----------


## mandyscudder

Dearest ALAN!!!  I'm above all those 'SARKY' remarks!!!!!



Jacqueline!!  Loved your comment about the CHOCOLATE MEDAL - gave me a fair old chuckle!!



Alan!!!  Getting serious now are we?!!!  The hotels don't possess diaries which are so far ahead, ie 2004 so we will wait probably until the year before and then make a booking.  



Love Mandy

xxxxxxxxxx

----------


## Anonymous

Alan, we know that you lot are eager for this reunion,but don't you think that looking into booking a venue is, at the moment, way to early. Its a shame that you north school idiots can't arrange your own, cos judging by all the rubbish that has been forthcoming on these posts, it would no doubt be the worst orginised shindig in the history of reunions,my advice to you north school idiots is to book a single room in the mackays for your reunion as that would be big enough to hold the 4 or 5 people that would turn up!  ::

----------


## Anonymous

He Bosker ah hev choost been talkin til e Scudd & she tells me that yur Academy rat reunion wisna held in e Norseman efter all boot in e phone box at e Toon hall!!!

----------


## Anonymous

AWWWWWWWWW Colin jealousy is a sad thing is it not?  ::

----------


## Anonymous

Are ye tellin me 'at ye hev an O grade in Jealousy as weel as e wan in Ignorance & Arrogance & a sweemin medal & certificate. Did ye get the cycling proficiency tooo? phew ye are wan well educated yellow bellied academy rat!!! probably the most qualified tooooooo!!

----------


## mandyscudder

Now now Colin!!! What did we just discuss?!!!  We wouldn't be bringing ANY of our conversation on to these boards!!!!!!!  



Don't go making up lies now, ie phone box at e toon hall' or I'll be collating my thoughts of what we talking about earlier!!!



Love Mandy

xxxxxxxxxx

----------


## Anonymous

Mrs. Scudder what exactly did you and Mr. Bruce discuss? I do hope you are not up to your usual tricks!  ::

----------


## Anonymous

Colin:

Add PARANOID to that list for oor Jacqueline.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Anonymous

Oh Jacquline e things e Scudd telt me aboot ye fair made me blush, ye ken iss id took me twa days til digest id all & a full oor til relay id all til Madam B over lunch.

----------


## Anonymous

Colin I am surprised the things you heard made you blush considering the things I know about you!  ::

----------


## mandyscudder

Now Colin!!!  Being the NICE person that I am, I'm willing to give you one last chance to 'ZIP IT' and stop your stirring between myself and my 'bestest' friend OR I will have no option but to reveal CERTAIN THINGS that we spoke about on the phone!!!  



Wasn't it YOU who mentioned that CERTAIN THINGS better not be posted on this site????  I THINK SO!!!!



I've already had a little chat with Jacqueline and we both know WHAT YOU CAN BE LIKE so, if I were you, I'd be steering clear from BOTH of us!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mandyscudder

Okay EVERYONE, stand by as the first of many (hopefully) photos is about to be lodged on our site.  It's of an ugly little boyagie who turned out to be an ugly big mannie!!!  



I wonder who it is ?????????????????



He's coming to your computer screens REAL SOON!!!



Love Mandy

xxxxxxxxxx

----------


## Anonymous

I have just been on the web site http://www.friendsreunited.co.uk where I have as part of my details said that there is a reunion being arrange and they should go to visit this web site, as you can't contact people (unless you pay a whopping 5 pounds- well I won't) who were in our year at school. So if some other people do the same then we could get more classmates getting involved. And make it the best reunion yet.

----------


## Anonymous

> On 2001-11-13 19:18, Alana Bell wrote:
> 
> Alan do you know her address? I would love to contact her.


 Hi Alana, how are you? its been a long time since we have spoken,Catherine told me to go on to this site and I'm glad that I did. I must get your e-mail address so we can catch up on the gossip.  ::  

               Elaine

----------


## Anonymous

Elaine it certainly has been a few years since we saw each other, I think we were 16.I just wished I had thought about asking about you a bit earlier, as I was in Wick in early November and we could of arranged to meet up.Hopefully we will be able to swap email addresses and catch up on lost years,and our good old school days!Speak to you soon.

Alana

----------


## Anonymous

Alana, you can get my e-mail address from Catherine she has it, I'm sure she said that she had yours, if not I'll give you an address that you can contact me on without having to go on to org.

               hear from you soon Elaine

----------


## Anonymous

Elaine I will get your email address of Catherine.I sent her an email the other week so she should have mine.

Cheers Alana

----------


## Anonymous

Is this reunion actually happening ???????

----------


## mandyscudder

Hi Everyone, thought it was about time we got the ball rolling again as our reunion is less than 5 months away now!! As mentioned before, the Mackays Hotel has been booked for the venue and, just recently, Peter the DJ as the entertainment. 

I'm currently organising tickets and will let you know shortly as to where they can be obtained from. 

SOOOOOOOOO LOOKING FORWARD TO CATCHING UP WITH EVERYONE! 

Love Mandy

----------


## mandyscudder

*I have today posted the tickets for our reunion to Thomas Mackay who has kindly offered to sell them from his shop in Wick. Tickets are ten pounds and can be purchased from the following address as from Monday 5 July:- 

Poltney Newsagency 
31 Dempster Street 
WICK 

Should anyone wish to bring their partner, they are more than welcome!! More the merrier!! See you all soon!!*

----------

